# [SOLVED] samba cifs - can not get it to work

## Joseph_sys

When I try to mount samba using cifs:

```
mount -t cifs //ZYBI/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=
```

I get:

sh w98_mount.sh

mount error: could not find target server. TCP name ZYBI/data not found

No ip address specified and hostname not found

```
mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=
```

I get:

sh w98_mount.sh

mount error 112 = Host is down

I Windows98 ip:10.0.0.100 is UP 

What am I missing?

Windows 98 has no password.

smbfs was was working perfectly, so why moving to something that is giving user problems  :Sad: Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Oct 17, 2009 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KayZee

Can you ping 10.0.0.100?

Then by name, can you ping ZYBI?

 *Quote:*   

> so why moving to something that is giving user problems

 

What did you move?

----------

## Joseph_sys

Yes, I can ping 10.0.0.100

"zybi" is a Windows98 computer name so I can not ping "zybi" as I don't run internal DNS

With old setting with "smbfs" in the kernel, this command worked:

```
smbmount //ZYBI/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=
```

 but after "kernel-2.6.27" smbfs will be removed so I'm trying to follow the trend and trying to use "cifs"

The basic command is:

mount -t cifs //server_name/share_name /path_to/mount_point -o username=server_user,password=server_password

so I tried:

mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=

mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/ZYBI/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=

error:

mount error 112 = Host is down

I've tried setting password on windows98 box "123" 

mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=123

but it doesn't work either.

----------

## Hu

SMBFS is old and unsupported, much like Windows 98.  Moving to CIFS is the right thing to do.  Moving off of Windows 9x is probably also a good idea, since it was never a very good Windows anyway.

Did you emerge net-fs/mount-cifs?  What network traffic is sent when you try the command?  Is there any interesting output in dmesg?

----------

## Joseph_sys

to compile "cifs" in the kernel, is this enough:

<*>   CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)

or I need to have it:

<*>   CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)

or I need anything extra?

  <*>   CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)    

    [ ]     CIFS statistics 

    [ ]     Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security

    [ ]     CIFS extended attributes

    [ ]     Enable additional CIFS debugging routines

    [ ]     CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL)

I think I need to enable:  "Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security"

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Hu wrote:*   

> SMBFS is old and unsupported, much like Windows 98.  Moving to CIFS is the right thing to do.  Moving off of Windows 9x is probably also a good idea, since it was never a very good Windows anyway.
> 
> Did you emerge net-fs/mount-cifs?  What network traffic is sent when you try the command?  Is there any interesting output in dmesg?

 

Well, I would get rid of this Windows98 long time ago, but to make a long story short, my wife is still running a dental program on Windows98, and there is no alternative for Linux; so I have to maintain this box  :Sad: 

yes, I have installed:

net-fs/mount-cifs-3.0.30

I just compiled into the kernel:

Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security

but still the same error, dmesg:

```
 CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 114 mid 1

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -112
```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Quote:*   

> my wife is still running a dental program on Windows98, and there is no alternative for Linux

 

It might run under wine, only way to know for sure is to test it.

Does look like there is a problem with cifs and win98

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   my wife is still running a dental program on Windows98, and there is no alternative for Linux 
> 
> It might run under wine, only way to know for sure is to test it.
> 
> Does look like there is a problem with cifs and win98

 

SOLVED!

1.)  With regards to Windows98 itself, yes I can run via wine or other virtual machine but, the program integrates with Windows box hardware modem for transmitting data claims via modem; and I can not crack it how to transfer it to enable/transfer this feature, on another Windows98 box, never mind WindowsXP.

The company that makes the program wants "monthly tax" and I refuse to pay it - so no support.

I don't mind to pay for the program up front with one payment (which I doubt I will ever do, price 5K (in Canada), no thank you).  I have an option from USA company for  below $500.00

So, I'm stuck with this box because of electronic claim submission. 

In worse case scenario, if the box dies I'll move to something else, I have alternatives but no claim submissions :-/

2.) Regarding the mounting solution, from the cifs user guide:

http://pserver.samba.org/samba/ftp/cifs-cvs/linux-cifs-client-guide.pdf

 *Quote:*   

> a) The server's netbios (RFC1001) name AND the server's tcp (or ip ) address. CIFS does not
> 
> assume, as smbfs did, that the tcp name and the netbios name of the server are the same. The netbios
> 
> name of the server is specified by passing the mount option "servern=SERVERNAME" and is not
> ...

 

Windows 98 needs to have "sec=lanman,servern=SERVERNAME" in syntax, so in my case:

```
mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,sec=lanman,servern=ZYBI,password=
```

Note: "servern" must be capitalized.

----------

